# how to clip turtles nails?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

im not sure if you are supposed to but my red eared sliders have really long nails... i have had them (3 of them) since they were really young and have never clipped their nails nor thought about it... are you supposed to? they seem extra long and may be able to hurt each other with them? although they have been living for ~10 years together and dont seem to hurt each other much


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i wouldnt mess with a good thing. my sliders tended to scratch on a piece of cuttle bone every blue moon kept nails in check i guess never really thought about it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't.
No need from what I know.
I've had multiple breeds


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They're fine.

They use the claws to dig and tear apart food that's too big for them. No need to clip them.

And if after 10 years nothing bad is going on I'd say they're fine.

Got any pics?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have some pictures that are approx a year old... Instead of the stupid "Turtle Dock", I put in a large piece of cork that I purchased from a local aquarium store... It is awesome and has much more room for them!

Ok i will leave them be.. Just wondered cuz it looked like their nails were gettin out of hand

Btw, is it ok NOT to feed them daily? I feed them a few times a week and have done so since I got them with no problems


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, they can get over an inch long!
As mettle said above they use them to tear up the food.

Man, I miss my D-backs now...they are better off in the wild though.

What do you feed them?
I didnt feed mine daily due to the mess they made.
You need a HUGE amount of filtration for turtles.


----------

